# DPR-1260 und HP Deskjet 870CXI



## ava99 (10. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen Community !

Habe mir einen Wlan Print server zugelegt DPR-1260. Habe ihn auch soweit konfiguriert bekommen. Habe 2 Drucker angeschlossen, einen HP Lj1100 und einen HP Deskjet 870CXI.
Meinen LJ 1100 den findet er ohne Probleme nur meinen Deskjet 870 CXI, da sagt er mir zwa ein drucker vorhanden, aber unbekanntes Gerät.  

Womit hängt das zusammen, dass Der Printserver einmal den Drucker richtig zuordnen kann, und beim anderen Drucker nicht.

Bin für Hilfe dankbar !

Grüße 
Ava99


----------



## AndreG (11. Januar 2007)

Moin,

Vll. braucht der Printserver dafür noch Treiber? Oder das Gerät wird nicht unterstützt oder der PS kann nur einen Drucker verwalten.

Mfg Andre


----------



## ava99 (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo !

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort 

Der oben genannte PS kann 4 USB Drucker verwalten., hat 4 USB -Buchsen.

Danke für weitere Hilfe


Gruß 
Ava99


----------



## AndreG (12. Januar 2007)

Moin,

Schon mal geschaut welche Drucker das Ding unterstützt oder ob man halt treiber auf die box spielen muß für bestimmte Drucker.

Mfg Andre


----------

